# New Holland 460 baler / crop cutter



## broke buckeye (Jul 18, 2014)

We are looking to get a new baler and change our operation a bit. We currently have a BR780A that i have spent too much on but still wanting to go red. I have been researching the new NH models and im very impressed with the new pick up design but cant figure out with model to go with. The BR780A makes a good bale for my own use but no one wants to buy 5x6, so im looking at a 4x6 and 4x5. Im thinking the baleslice would be great for silage but its not an option on the 460, only cropcutter is available. Has anyone had any experience with the cropcutter option? Can you turn it on/off? Ive asked my dealer but he doesnt have a clue. Any advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a nh crop cutter big square baler and you can retract the knives on the go in the cab. The neighbor has a nh crop cutter round baler and I am almost certain you can run without the knives no problem, but I am unsure about if you have to manually do it just the same as if you were to pull the knives to replace/sharpen or can from the cab. My baler there are some "blanks" to put in place of the knives if your going to be running without them engaged for longer periods. On a different note, I would think you could expect for the crop cutter baler to be "beefed" up in some aspects which is never a bad thing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would go with the 4x5 baler and get the slicing unit. I would not get the cutter on a round baler. I have used both and didn't like the cutter. We have a baler with the slice on and like it. The big question would be what will you use the bales for and why do you want them cut


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the bale slice is controlled by the Bale Command when to cut and when to retract.. plus manual control all on the baler monitor . The crop cutter knives can be retracted in and out by the tractor remote .Sorry I forgot the original question. At least that is how it was;, newest I have is BR7060 is this new baler the same ??


----------



## broke buckeye (Jul 18, 2014)

The new Roll-belt 460 will replace the BR7070 size baler. We're getting into silage/haylage and will start focusing more on alfalfa type crops-- I was thinking the crop cutter would make the bale more palatable/easier to feed. I would also think that it would make the ensilling process work better, but I'm no expert. I agree with you, the bale slice does seem more appealing but NH only offers it on the 4x5 and 5x6 balers. I'd like to go with the 4x6 baler so I can make larger bales in dry hay and smaller bales in silage. It just seems there's too many options and I can't figure out which one is the best route. I appreciate your input!!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a friend with a BR7060 with the cutter. He really likes it. He runs half the knives to get the cut length he wants. You can move the knives in and out hydraulically, at least on the BR series. He says it feeds hay better than a non cutter baler due to having a rotor. It does require triple remotes.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

*I just bought a BR7070 crop cutter, end of year special, I would have bought the bale slicer in the Roll-Belt 460 had they made one. But I will drop out halve the knives to cut down on horse power and I dont need it cut at 2.5 inches. A Kansa Univ. study proved that shorter hay (CUT) makes more weight gain on cattle. Not alot of time on the new roll- belt balers around here . Just for now that the BR7070 baler will do me till I trade. I would like to see how the new balers prove out. The 460 look like a good baler , just got alot of them at the dealer last week.*

*But the BR7070 was a lot cheaper that the new model. *


----------



## broke buckeye (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I'm trying to find a BR7070 but the closest one spec'd the way I want is nearly 800 miles from me so the freight (or fuel and time for me to get it) makes up for the savings. As of last week it wasn't that much of a savings to get a 7070 over a 460 but I'm sure if my dealer had one sitting on his lot it'd be different story. I really like the new pick up design of the one piece auger/rotor feeder but the idea of it being a first year model is scary. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------

